# Father Pigeon attacking own children



## AuditoreHuz (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey, so I bought a pair of pigeons in June. They laid eggs sometime around September. Two babies were born and they grew up to be healthy. The parents laid again and the eggs hatched again. My problem is- Whenever I feed the pigeons, the father pigeon does not allow the first batch of babies to eat. He starts pecking at them and chases them away. They normally perch together and spend the entire day in harmony, but only during eating, the father starts attacking the kids(first batch/September). Can anyone tell me why he does so and how to stop it? Thanks


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

You need to get the babies out of the same enclosure with their father. To his mind, they are grown up now, competing with him for food, and need to go! This is quite normal with Pigeons and Doves. 

I have this happening now with a Ringneck Dove and his son. They are OK flying around loose together but they bicker over food and now need their own separate cages. I had this happen with Diamond Doves, in the past, too. The male would tolerate his "kids" in the same cage until they developed long tails and had the overall *shape* of adult doves. From that point on, he would chase them relentlessly until I got them out of *his* cage.


----------

